# Staph Infection



## llnataliex3 (May 10, 2012)

Hello, My name is Natalie and I have two golden retriever's. Jake has had a staph infection for over 6 months now along with an ear infection. Last week the local vet started him on chloramphenicol (viceton). The vet had him on over 450 mg of the recommended dosage. Jake was beat down. He wouldn’t move, could barely walk, would collapse, light sensitive , touch sensitive , his eyes sunk, loss of appetite, and just general lethargy. Monday I had called the vet, we had an immediate appointment, and he was removed off the chloramphenicol. Our local vet ran blood tests (did not take his temp) and Jake has elevated ALKP'S, FIBR'S AND EOS. I understand all of the results however the elevated alkp enzymes worry me. I am afraid we have done damage to Jake. The doctor is now prescribing clindamycin HCL tablets (2) 150 mg / 2x daily. This dosage is below the recommended amount, I am wondering if the vet had realized he messed up. However, we are not giving him that until he feels better. He has been off the viceton for over four days now. He is still collapsing, his breathing is deep, his left eye looks off into space, and he is still lethargic. HELP! I dont feel like I can trust my local vet anymore. Also, the staph infection on his feet have not gotten any better since starting the viceton tablets.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry you are going through this with your dog. Have you thought about getting another opinion form a different bet? I think that is what I would do next.
Wishing you the best...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know if this will help but when I got Joey (90 pound goofy golden) from a local shelter, his stomach and chest were black and hairless due to a staff infection and both ears infected (he was also HW+ and needed neutering). The first vet who saw him put him on a fairly low dose of ketoconazole and antibiotics. The second time I went in, I was introduced to our current vet who when looking over his chart said dosing was all wrong and readjusted and also added termaril-P and a medicated shampoo. She advised that Joey's issued stemmed from allergies but that we had to get the staph and yeast in his ears under control. It took quite a while, but we finally got it cleared up. We then tried several medications to keep under control. Joey is on a low dose of temaril-P now (nothing else worked) and his quality of life is much better. He still gets his baths with the shampoo as well as wiping his ears out with met-a-ket wipes (w/ nizoral).

While our first vet is nice and knew we rescue so was trying to keep our costs down, if we would have followed his advice we would have ended up spending more and not have addressed Joey's issues. The second vet understands allergies and the role they play in many dog issues and goes to continuing ed to keep on top of latest treatments. While she only works a couple of times a week at our clinic, we schedule most all but the basic vet visits around her schedule.

I would seriously look at getting a second opinion, particularly with a vet who specializes in skin issues.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree you should consult another vet, and given his condition I would recommend you contact the vet college nearest you, or a specialist center to see him. His symptoms are very concerning.


----------



## llnataliex3 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you all for replying, its so nice to know people care, and have went through the same problems. I will definately look at met-a-ket wipes. And as you all have sugguested, I think a new vet is in order!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree...a new vet.I hope all this can be brouight under control. I do believe we hav had a few dogs here, bsdies listed above, tht battled staph infection.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When we adopted Cody he had severe staph infections (along with hemolytic anemia). I bathed him every few days with Micro-Tek shampoo and it was literally a life saver. You can find it at many tack stores or online at amazon. If you do a search on here, you'll find many threads relating to it. As far as his other medical issues, I agree strongly with the idea of a second opinion or a visit to the nearest vet school. I'll be sending healing prayers for your sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Please keep us posted about Jake. Will be praying for you and Jake!


----------



## llnataliex3 (May 10, 2012)

Jake is off his meds (day five) he is starting to run to catch tennis balls with his son! He is still a little larthargic and were going to try the lower dosage medicine that the current vet prescribed along with the shampoo and spray Micro-Tek that Maggie's Mom sugguested. We still do however have an appointment at Lehigh Valley Animal Dermatology on July 11th if this doesnt work. Thanks for the support and the amazing sugguestings guys! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just wanted to send hugs and prayers. It must be awful to see your boy so bad off and awful for him too.

Glad to hear he's feeling better. Crossing fingers for the dermatolgy vist!


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

You are giving probiotics and liver support?


----------

